# Houses with views...pros and cons?



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, we are going to Spain(Moraira/Benissa ) next month to look at property (again!) and are needing a bit of advice/opinions please.

We'd both prefer to be within walking distance of amenities but houses we like, in our price range, are few and far between so we are reluctantly extending our search higher up. Admittedly views are beautiful but I don't really like the idea of having to take the car every time we go out. Also, there never seems to be anyone around in these places! 

Just wondering if anyone has plumped for a house with views and regretted it, or vice versa?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Location over views EVERY time

Not only is it more sensible to be practical now but thinking long term as you get older etc, practically is everything. Views are a nice extra, great location is a must/essential

We went through this ad nausea.

When we finally found the town we were happy with we again applied the " location first" principle-opting for very handy to everything right in the village over urb houses on outskirts-lovely views but car always needed


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Sensible post Rabbicat, you can always drive for a view


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Location every time. There's only so many times I could sit and watch the sun go down. I need people, shops, bars etc.within walking distance.

You can do both. 

Here is the view from the last house we lived in in our village in Spain. Banks, bars & restaurants all within a few hundred metres of our front door.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We have managed that too

From our roof terrace, gorgeous mountain and valley views-distance to village square , under 60 secs walk. Perfect!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It was on our check list that our perfect house should have both. We found it on day 2. Keep looking!

The view from our terrace is a daily pleasure with no effort involved, it puts me in a good mood every morning.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We too have great views from our roof terrace, whilst being within 5 minutes' walk from the town centre and all the amenities. Locations with both are great, I think.

Some people in my area buy houses with only a patio and no roof terrace, therefore they get no views at all, and I can't imagine why in an area where so many houses do have good views.

Having said that, my Spanish neighbours never seem to use their roof terraces except for hanging the washing on, so they're obviously not bothered about a view!


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It would have been so much easier if you had all said "Nooooo....go for the views!!" because there's loads of them (and I can see why now!) 
The search continues....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I think that if you have to choose, choose location.If you can have both, well congratulations to the happy buyer. We have a good location for us walking distance for local school, shops, bars (5 - 15 mins) also walking distance to mainline busses (again 5 - 15), walk for dog and us in the country (5 mins). Madrid @40 mins by bus/ train. No great views from the house, but yes to views walking or driving to these places Save​


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

All the estate agents in Moraira must hate us because we are SO fussy (but nice with it ) ....and now are going to push for somewhere central!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

My husband desperately wanted a view when we were looking , we were buying inland so it was never going to be the sea. We ended up within walking distance of the village and as I sit on the terrace typing now , I can see the village on the hill in front of me with the lovely church spire and tiled dome and to the left the next village with the castle that lights up at night. Lovely mountains in the background of all this. We were so lucky to find a property like this in our price range , we looked for almost 2 years ! So it is possible to find location and views depending what you want those views to be.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's a good point Mo as we all like different views

For us its great having the sewage works right next door, the abattoir directly in front and the young offenders institute right behind us. Best of all worlds


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's a good point Mo as we all like different views
> 
> For us its great having the sewage works right next door, the abattoir directly in front and the young offenders institute right behind us. Best of all worlds


Now thats what I call a view ! ;-)


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's a good point Mo as we all like different views
> 
> For us its great having the sewage works right next door, the abattoir directly in front and the young offenders institute right behind us. Best of all worlds


Sounds like heaven


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm in the centre of town, up in the old town overlooking the whole town and sea. Everything is 5 minutes walk away maximum. Prior to buying last year I rented high up on the hill side, a mere 1 & half miles away from the centre of town. I ended up rarely going into town as it was too much hassle and the parking in the busy months were a nightmare. Location first, with views if you're lucky.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

That seems to be the general consensus LDN so I'm definitely taking everyone's advice


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We bought our house because it had a good distribution of rooms (no passing through a couple of bedrooms to get to the bathroom etc.) and its closeness to the village facilities. Then we looked at the view from the ground floor terrace. See my album:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/baldilocks-albums-around-castillo-de-locub-n.html


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice indeed Baldi. You did well

Ps what's your gorgeous cats name?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Very nice indeed Baldi. You did well
> 
> Ps what's your gorgeous cats name?


It's not our cat, just a 'stray' in the village. It was the spitting image of one (a seal-point Persian) I had 30 years ago and it seemed to be particularly interested in making my acquaintance before we had settled on a house in the village and I took it as a good sign.


----------



## infomaniac (May 27, 2013)

It looks wonderful Baldilocks.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> It's not our cat, just a 'stray' in the village. It was the spitting image of one (a seal-point Persian) I had 30 years ago and it seemed to be particularly interested in making my acquaintance before we had settled on a house in the village and I took it as a good sign.


Like it Baldi

Cats are very perceptive and the pussy was right-you did get a good spot


----------

